# Tsunami fundraiser at Japan bonsai( warning a lot of pictures)s



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Japan Bonsai in Surrey on 24 ave Held a fundraiser to help victims of the tsunami disaster. Here are pictures from today enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. You two are always out and about doing something fun


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very inspiring Dave - but I MUST NOT get into another hobby


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dave,

Some great photos as usual.I would like to check this place out,some amazing trees out there(1000 years old wow!) but iam sure my 'empty wallet cannot handle what i throw at it! Spend all day in there! Hope the fund raiser went well!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

Love that eggplant!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I want the koi fish carving . its awesome


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome bonsai! I remember last time I went to Japan Bonsai I spent almost two hours looking at his stock. He's got some beautiful stuff there.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent pics! Some of the rockwork is amazing!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

600 and 1000 year old trees....that's crazy...even older then me...lol


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, Dave where do you think I can find a cheap bonsai, iv been looking into getting one


----------

